# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A ekziston krahu i djathte ne politken shqiptare?

## white-knight

A ka krah te djathe  politika shqiptare?
Shprehuni lirisht :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Llapi

JO  nuk  ekziston

----------


## shkupjani_23

joooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Do të ishte e rrugës që autori i temës,nëse ka mundësi, të elaborojë pak më shumë nocionet e " majtë "dhe e "djathtë" nga këndështrimi i teorisë dhe praktikës politike e sociologjike,sepse kam  përshtypje se shumë pak e njohim vijën ndarëse, që i bënë  të majtë ose të djathtë individët,partitë dhe filozofitë politike,sidomos ndër ne shqiptarët kudo që jemi.
Flm.për mirëkuptim !

----------


## white-knight

Si nocion shqiptaret,flas per shumicen se kane idene fare te nocionit e majte,e djathe.Ne vija te trasha e majta perkrah shtresat e ulta te popullsise dhe ndjek nje politike liberale,ndersa e djatha perkrah shtresat e larta dhe ndjek nje politike konservatore.




> se shumë pak e njohim vijën ndarëse, që i bënë  të majtë ose të djathtë individët,partitë dhe filozofitë politike


Pikerisht.Psh per Republiken e Shqiperise.Ne zgjedhjet e kaluara lokale PS kandidoi me biznesmene si kandidat(dmth shtresa e larte) ndersa PD kandidoi me "mesues pa para" dhe te varfer(qe i ben shtrese e ulet,te varfer)
Kush ndjek politike te majte e te djathte ne kete mes? :rrotullo syte: 
Tema ime ka si qellim,a ekziston krahu i djathte me te vertete pasi ra rregjimi i ekstremit te majte te diktatorit Hoxha?Apo eshte nje e djathte e enverizuar?

----------


## Conquistador

Kurrsesi nuk ekziston krahu i djathte, perderisa PD dhe PS u perftuan nga ndarja dhe me pas shperberja e PPSH-se. Partite e vogla qe ekzistojne jane pjelle e partive te medha. 
Te djathet akoma nuk kane formuar grupimin e tyre politik.

----------


## drague

Po ekziston.
Doc. Ngjela dhe gay 99 :Lulja3:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Edhe une kam pershtypjen se e djathta shqiptare eshte me shume e majte!Te pakten nga politikeberja dhe mendimet qe perfaqesojne.Ne fakt votova ndoshta,sepse nga debatet televizive kam pare disa politikane apo perfaqesues qe kane mendime te djathta,liberale ama.Por per nje te djathte shqiptare as qe behet fjale,nga kelyshe komuniste jane kthyer ne bushtra komuniste lol

----------


## GeNi_25

LZHK dhe partia e Spartak Ngjeles si ne program dhe si ne figura mund te pranohet se jane te krahut te djathte.

----------


## Brari

si o nuku ekziston..

pse c'ish biroja politike e enver hoxhes..
kupole djathtiste  kanibale me veshje majtiste..

ne asnje mbledhje organizate te kesaj partie me ate kupole kanibale ne krie.. nuk ka guxuar kush te permende fjalen.. rrog puntori.. fund pesmedici.. veshmbathje kalamqerish.. lopfshatari.. etjetj..
me se merrej sigurimi i kesaj kupole..

me pergjim se mos hasani te radha gjizes thosh.. sna dolli rroga..o malo..

kush eshte sot e djathta..
valentin leskaj.. mister edvin 15% -ci cac bananja e ruc  gramozi.. tutor i qindra mafiozeve tepelenas qe jan pronare kompanish ndertimi ne tirane durres e kudo..
kush e ka naften .. socialistet .. kush ben qejf ne radhim e himare me bmw akull te re.. prokuroret socialiste me militanto  miliarderet socialiste..
isha ne sheraton nje dizaj..
plot me socialiste ishte dhe me enveriste kosove..
ata jan sheik te vertete..
ata jan e djathta..
e tha vete nje dizaj bardh agasi..
c'e majte jemi ne tha.. ne jemi bose tha.. dhe vertet bardhi nje nga me te pa pasurit e aradhes socialiste nuk ka me shum se 4-5 grataciela ne prone..    aq ka dhe nje kopil i vali leskajt..
per ke parti votojne milioneret ne shqiperi.. nga kopliku ne sarande..
te gjith per ps-ne e asnje per pd-ne..
me ke jan milioneret ne kosove.. te gjithe  tek partia e kup enveristit militojne..
deri hysni milloshi nuk njihet me..
ta shohesh duket si nje lord anglez qe udheton me kuin elisabetin per safari  ne karaibe.. a aleksandri..
mburrej nje dizaj taulanti i bordello ballove orgjirave.. me fal i ballajve.. se guret ne unazat e tij ishin  te shtrenjta si te cunave te rokfelerit..

pse duan pushtet ata.. se kan 120 000 arsye ta duan pushtetin.. se kan shum per te ruajtur..

----------


## Conquistador

> Edhe une kam pershtypjen se e djathta shqiptare eshte me shume e majte!


Po ketu qendron puna. Kjo e majta ka dy krahe, e djathta e kesaj te majte dhe e majta e se majtes. E majta e se majtes i bie te jete ekstrem i majte, kurse e djathta e se majtes i bie te jete e majte liberale. Ja ku jane dy krahet e politikes shqiptare.
E djathta e paster nuk ekziston fare.

----------


## Julius

Në Shqipëri nuk ekziston e majta, të gjithë janë të djathtë. 
Mgjse në gjithë Ballkanin njësoj funksionon: Je çfarë deklaron se je.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Në Kosovë,aktualisht kemi një fenomen interesant.Sipas përbërjes së vet proletare-fshatare,begraundit ideologjik dhe deklarimeve publike të liderëve të saj,PDK-ja e Hashim Thaçit  do të duhej të mbahej si parti e majtë -deklarativisht.
-Ldk-ja e ka gjithë diten plot gojen se është parti e qendres së djathtë,me pikëpamje konservatore,sepse në gjiun e vet ka shtresat qytetare,intelektuale dhe të ashtq. "shtresë e mesme".Po të njejten premisë ideologjike,mëton ta ketë eedhe simotra e ndarë e saj LDD-ja e Nexhat Dacit.
-Parti të Qendres tradicionale,në Kosovë proklamon  veten  AAK-ja e Ramush Haradinajt.
Ndërsa,parti që janë deklaruar si të majta janë ORA-e Veton Surroit dhe PSD e Agim Çekut.
----
Deri këtu ,sikur të ishte kjo e vërtetë,do të ishte mrekullia vet për skenen politike të Kosovës.D.m.th.,do kishim një skenë politike mjaft komlete dhe komplekse me programe,ide,vizione e filozofi politike për lakmi.Por,çfarë realisht kemi ?

-PDK-ja e Hashim Thaçit në pushtet,realisht paraqitet si partia më e djathtë e Kosovës.Ajo ka inicuar një proces privatizimi të çdo aseti publik.Aktualisht,po punon në përgatitjen e proceduarave për privatizim të Aeroportit Ndërkombëtar të Prishtinës,Postë-telekomit të Kosovës,KEK-ut e shumë e shumë ndermarrjeve tjera publike e komunale.
-Në të njejten kohë,partitë e shpallura si të djathta ose të qendres,janë realisht në pozita të kundërta.Këtë publikisht e ka thënë para disa ditësh njëri nga ekspertet e LDD-se-Berim Ramosaj në konferecë shtypi.Hiç më mirë, karshi kësaj çështjeje nuk është as LDK-ja,edhe pse ata për hirë të konformizmit tradicional,nuk e thonë hapur këtë gjë.Krejtë kunder procesit janë AAK-ja,ORA,PSDK e disa parti  të majta.
------
Me një fjalë,ende jemi shumë larg nga profilizimi i partive tona si të majta apo të djathta dhe jemi larg nga platformat e qendrueshme ideologjike të ndërtuara mbi këtë profilizim. Të" djathtët" janë krejt skamnortë e fukaraja e Kosovës,ndërsa  të "majtët",janë bossat e milionave të privatizimit.

----------


## SaS

ne shqiperi akoma nuk ekziston krahu i djathte !!! edhe partia demoktratike ne plan te pare ka politika sociale te mirefillta dhe jo program te djathte !!! edhe ps po ashtu !!! kshu qe mund te them me plot gojen qe nuk ekziston krahu i djathte !!! per mua vetem nje individ te mirefillte te djathte ka shqiperia dhe ai eshte Spartak Ngjela !!!

----------


## cool_shqype

sigurisht qe nuk ka dhe nuk mund te kete nje grupim i djathte ne Shqiperi....per se jo
- te gjitha grupimet e krijuara pas 90 jane degezime te ish PPSH dhe me nje plan te organizuar mire nderuan lekure dhe ndane e ndajne te mirat e pushtetit. Eliminuan me marifet te gjith ish pinjolle te familjeve te vletra "aristokrate"  dhe shtresat e mesme si pjese e nje eliminimi i filluar qe ne 44-45 e vazhdoi me luften e klasave
-kush eshte partia Republikane, c'po ben ajo dhe ku ndodhet me statutin qe vete ka hartuar

PRA NUK MUND TE KETE NJE FUQI TE DJATHTE KUR TRUNGU QE KY GRUPIM PERFAQSON E MBRON ESHTE ZHDUKUR ME KOHE- *NUK KA ASNJE VENDIM MBARE KOMBETAR PER KTHIMIN E TOKAVE TEK PRONARET E LIGJSHEM*......TE GJITHA PERFAQSIMET POLITIKE NE SHQIPERI  MBROJNE KLASAT E REJA TE DALA NGA ISH KOMUNARET E PPSH QE KANE C'VESHUR E POSHTEROJNE KOMBIN DUKE HAJNUAR DERI NE KAFSHERI NGA JUGU NE VERI

NDOFTA MUND TE KRIJOHET NJE BASHKESI E DJATHTE POR ME NJE FYTYRE TJETER DHE PROGRAM KREJT TE VECANTE ME PERFAQSUES QE NE VEND TE MARIN NJE VIZE PER DIKU NE PERENDIM DO TE ZGJEDHIN TE RRINE E LUFTOJNE. TE BASHKUAR ME POPULLATEN E THJESHTE QE E TELENDISUR SI MOS ME KEQ NUK DO TE BJERE PRE E C;DO PARTIE POR DO TI VENE PERPARA E TI MBYLLIN NE NDONJE STADIUM QE TE KRIJOHET NJE GJYQ MASIV E KETO PLEHRA TI NZJERRIN ME HIR A PAHIR TE GJITHA C'KANE BERE.....DO TE JETE KJO NDOFTA NJE FYTYRE E RE DHE NJE OBJEKTIV I RI I DJATHTISTEVE TE ARDHSHEM E DERI ATHERE ..............

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per mua ende nuk ka nje parti te djathte te mirefillt.
Por me mire qe nuk ka, pasi sot ne Europe ato pak te djathta "puro" , jane si te dala boje, nuk kane nje ideal te perbashket, shpesh kalojne ne nostagji qe ne vend qe ti riperteri i nxjerr bojen...
Por qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka as te majt dhe kjo e fundit me lehteson deri diku.
Pa njeren nuk ka si ekziston tjetra, ato permbushin njera tjetren, vetem ngjyrat i kane ndryshe. Po te kete nje parti " te zinjsh" si kunderpergjigje ka nje te "bardhe" e keshtu me rredhe...

----------


## ajzberg

Ne Shqiperi partite jane si puna e flamurit .............nga te fryje era ,pastaj nuk e di ,jane parti apo grupe cakenjesh qe mezi presin te marin pushtetin e te cvasin ate pak gje qe ka ngelur.

----------

